# Cries in the Dark by P.A. Woodburn a good read for a cold day.



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Cries in the Dark is a little bit different. Alex can telepathically talk to animals. Some of us believe that can happen, most think it's fantasy. But what  the animals experience in this work of fiction is very real. It's happening everyday, behind closed doors. There are many legal ways you can help to open those doors. You can let the animals out, but first you will need the courage to look behind the locked doors. 

Cries in the Dark is available now for $2.99 at both Kindle and Smashwords.

Ann.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Kinbr. I decided to leave it free at Smashwords for another day.

Ann


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new book, Ann. I know you've been here for a bit and know the drill, but here's a friendly reminder of the forum rules.

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Hi Ann:
Is there anyway I can change the subject of my Book Bazaar forum? I realize now that it was pretty stupid to say free on smashwords and 0.99 on Amazon when I knew I was going to change the price. As a Newbie I wasn't thinking straight.

Ann


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Alex is able to talk telepathically to animals. Some of you will believe this; others will see it as fantasy.
The things that are happening to the animals in this fictional work take place everyday behind closed doors.
There are many legal ways you can help to crash through those barriers and free the animals.
First, you will need the courage to step through the doors and see the horrors that occur.

Cries in the Dark can be purchased on Kindle and Smashwords at $2.99.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Cries in the Dark now has a new cover. Some of you stated that you were scared to read it because of the cover. It isn't any more scary or emotional than any other thriller. I suggest you don't download from Smashwords yet because there are some formatting problems that need to be fixed, and I will get this done as soon as possible. Live dangerously--give it a try. The new cover is thanks to Victorine Leiske. I like it don't you? I'm very grateful to Vicki for her help with this. Now available on kindle for $2.99.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

At last, the formatting of Cries in the Dark on Smashwords has been fixed. Thanks to Mark Coker who very generously fixed it himself. If you previously delayed taking any action on this because of Smashword's formatting, it is fine now. 

This is my first novel and it is a mystery/thriller.

I have also updated the description on both Kindle and Smashwords. Check it out!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi PA: Your premise and sample hooked me. The rest of the book lived up to expectation. A great read. I've just posted this review on Amazon and Smashwords:

_Surgeon Ian Buchanan dies rescuing his infant daughter, Alex, from a house fire that animal activists are suspected of starting. Twenty-one years later, Alex is involved in a cycling accident and wakes from a coma to discover she can communicate telepathically with the chimpanzees and other caged animals subjected to scientific experiment.

Cries in the Dark has elements of drama, suspense, fantasy, and romance, but underpinning it all is a strong social message. The message, though, is not delivered in any way that is preachy but through the telling of the story from all sides, including that of the animals. Although confronting at times, I thoroughly enjoyed this novel. It's one of those rare books that affects you long after you read the last page, but probably more so if you have any sort of affinity for animals.

My only quibble, which is minor and does not detract from the story in any way, is that it seemed to end rather abruptly. Without giving anything away, I would've have loved to have known what happened next. An epilogue perhaps?_

All the best,
Vicki


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Hi Vicki:

Thanks for the great review. I'm so glad you liked the book. You are an inspiration to me.

Best wishes,

Ann


----------



## D. B. Henson (Apr 27, 2010)

I just finished reading _Cries in the Dark_ and I really enjoyed it. As I was nodding off last night, I realized I was dreaming about Caesar (a dog in the novel)! That's the first time a character from a book has made it into my dreams! Thank you for a wonderful novel, Ann!

Here's the review I posted on Amazon and Goodreads:

Cries in the Dark is a thought-provoking mystery set in the world of animal research. After suffering an accident resulting in a coma, premed student, Alex Buchanan, wakes to find she can "think-talk" with the animals in the lab and with her own dog, Caesar.

When Alex's boyfriend, Sean, disappears during a ferry ride, Alex and Caesar set out to find him. Was Sean's disappearance the work of a serial killer?

I truly enjoyed reading Cries in the Dark and am looking forward to more novels by P.A. Woodburn


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

So glad you enjoyed it. Your novel "Deed to Death" is doing so well at #43. I consider your comments a great compliment. Ha! My character, Caesar, leaping into your dreams. That's almost a idea for a plot right there. 

Than you so much for your support.
Have a great weekend.

Ann


----------



## inknbeans (Mar 9, 2010)

BG Pupps reviewed this book on her blog at inknbeans.com  She says it made her 'wince and squirm'.  She also said it made her think.

Emjae

inknbeans.com


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

A big thanks to BG Pupps for featuring my novel on her blogg today.
http://www.inknbeans.com/updated-91010-miss-pupps-bones-to-pick.html.
Thanks to Emjae for passing on the information.

Thanks so much to BG Pupps for taking the time to read my novel even though it made her 'wince and squirm'. I love your review.

Ann


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Cries in the Dark will be on Kindle Boards book of the Day on the 19th and I'm looking forward to that. 
Ann


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Cries in the Dark as our next KB Book of the Day! If you haven't taken a look at Ann's book yet, click the link to read more, sample, or buy!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Harvey, I am feeling slightly nervous. A bit like one feels before one does an exam or goes to the dentist. I guess that will pass.

I'd like to say a little bit about why I write about animal rights. Over forty years ago I was supposed to be studying for an organic chemistry final. Instead I read a book called "A Whale for the Killing." At the time, I knew nothing about whales. I had never seen one and hadn't even thought about whaling. I did pass organic chemistry!

  Two weeks later, I saw a little story in the paper about a group of people who were trying to raise money to buy a ship to save whales. I went to the newspaper and, finding the writer, asked him how to track down those people. He told me where I could find the ship. The ship didn't appear to be impressive. It was rusted out and looked as if had seen better days. There were only two people on it, and they told me about a meeting in two weeks. I was most impatient and couldn't wait to get to the meeting. The result was that I worked for five years as a fundraiser for Greenpeace. That is the job that I feel was the most important job in my life, and I believe we did a lot to help keep whales from becoming extinct. It was also a very exciting and rewarding job. More has yet to be done.

Ever since that I have been very interested in animal issues, and I put them into my stories trying to raise awareness and entertain simultaneously. My novel is a mystery/thriller about chimpanzees. I research each issue carefully, but don't load my readers with facts. The focus is on the mystery and suspense.

Ann


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I remember reading A Whale for the Killing in high school. We read a lot of Farley Mowat books - it might have been part of the Canadian school reading requirements. Your note makes me want to pick it up again and give it a re-read. 

I think you've chosen an unusual and a compelling premise for your writing. Hope you have a good day as our Book of the Day today!


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> I'd like to say a little bit about why I write about animal rights. Over forty years ago I was supposed to be studying for an organic chemistry final. Instead I read a book called "A Whale for the Killing." At the time, I knew nothing about whales. I had never seen one and hadn't even thought about whaling.


OK, this comment did it for me. I had been looking at this book and trying to decide whether or not to purchase it since I have such a huge list of "To Be Read" books already.

But Farley Mowat's book made such an impression on me too that I named my cat (who died at age 21) after him. Since that book was such an inspiration for your writing, how can I resist.  So I just purchased it and really look forward to a good read.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Harvey, and thanks Susan J., hope you enjoy it. I bet I'm going to sell a lot of Farley Mowat books today, but that is okay. I sent several copies of "A Whale for the Killing" out with the Greenpeace ship "Ohana Kai" when she went off to save the whales. We called one of our cats Kai, after the ship because we took home this starving cat who came to a Greenpeace meeting. Kai also lived to be 21.

Ann.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats on being part of our Book of the Day promotion, Ann!

I'm definitely going to check your book out!

Betsy


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I picked up your book yesterday after reading the "open it!" sample.  The first paragraph grabbed me and your book zoomed to the top of my READ ME NEXT list.  Although I'm enjoying the book I'm currently reading, I can't wait to finish it so I can get back to Cries in the Dark!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Thank you Songbird and Betsy hope you enjoy. Thanks to everyone who purchased Cries in the Dark or downloaded a sample.

Ann


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Read the book yesterday and enjoyed it very much.  Thanks for the good read!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Hi Songbird:

Thanks so much for reading my novel, and I'm happy that you enjoyed it.

Best,

Ann.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi Ann,

Sorry, I'm a bit late to the party. How did your _Book of the Day _ promotion go? 

Happy writing...

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Hi Vicki:

I got more sales than usual, and I did get another review shortly thereafter--don't know if that was related. I did not cover the cost, but who knows if there will be any residual effect, and I do get a lot of value from Kindle Boards in many ways. I will probably do it again. 

Cheers,

Ann.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Cries in the Dark just hit it's first century of sales. For a limited time Cries in the Dark will be 0.99c.
This is an animal rights, mystery thriller.
Two prostitutes vanish,
Some chimps disappear from a primate language lab. Is there a possible connection to a biomedical research facility?
Premed student Alex Buchanan has a serious accident and then finds that she can communicate, telepathically with animals.
Her boyfriend disappears with a dangerous secret. She discovers that a serial killer is stalking her.
Can Alex resolve this dilemma before becoming a victim. 

A purchase of this novel will help Zeno, a two year old Saint Bernard get a much needed elbow replacement surgery. Thanks for your kind consideration.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Even though I've already read the book, I've just 1-clicked! Hugs to Zeno.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> A purchase of this novel will help Zeno, a two year old Saint Bernard get a much needed elbow replacement surgery. Thanks for your kind consideration.


Congratulations on your first sales milestone. I already purchased and enjoyed the book but just did a short review on AMZ. I hope Zeno has a successful surgery and quick recovery period.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Thank you Vicki, for one clicking. Slobbery kisses from Zeno.
Thank you Susan J. for a great review. More slobbery kisses from Zeno.

Ann.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I started reading this last night, great start, I am totally hooked!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Thanks so much, Imogen. I do hope you enjoy the rest of it.
Ann


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I am sure I will. OMG at the bunny bit with Alex when she was a kid, so sad.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Yes, although that actual incident didn't happen. I have known researchers who took their own pets or their pet's offspring to laboratories, so the incident was close to the truth. I was appalled.
Ann.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Ann, I finished your book last night... LOVED it. Thanks for a great read.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Imogen, so glad you enjoyed it. Thanks for letting me know.
Ann


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

My review is finally up, sorry it took so long.

You also made: http://paper.li/bookborrowr/1292019624


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Imogen, thanks so much for the fantastic review. Haven't checked my e-mail for a couple of days thus the late reply. I didn't know about book borrower that is a new site to follow.

Cheers.
Ann


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Cries in the Dark is free today on Kindle Select. Please download a copy if you haven't already got one.
Thanks.
Ann


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Cries in the Dark is free today. Please consider downloading a copy if you haven't read it already.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

I have a copy, but I hope lots of readers took advantage of the free download.


----------

